# October 19th



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi all,

I'd like to take my wife on an offshore charter on October 19th for her 40th birthday. Neither of us has been fishing offshore, but we talk about going frequently. I tried to make it happen last year for us but is just wasn't in the cards. Our friends cannot do that weekend and we cannot do any other. Unfortunately I cannot afford an offshore charter by myself. I'm hoping someone here is willing to split costs, or perhaps a charter group is looking for 2 more good people. Let me know if anyone has availability, or other ideas. Thanks 2cool!


James


----------

